# Post your trashed shop



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't go to the supply house very often. Instead, I have my own...

It is small, but it does the job for my little company.

It is currently trashed, normally you can eat off the floor and everything is as organized as a library.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

service guy said:


> It is currently trashed, normally you can eat off the floor and everything is as organized as a library.


Holy crap! You call that trashed? It's neat as a pin! Mine is such a swamp that I can't even take a pic of it (ok, I actually could, but I'm too lazy to go do it - maybe tomorrow). Can't walk through it. You have to kind of climb/crawl/wade through the mess. I work ALL the time. I take one day off a week and I refuse to spend it working, so the shop (and the truck) is a complete disaster.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn I could really use a trashed shop......My garage is a cluster @#$%


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*You do not want me to participate in this thread.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *You do not want me to participate in this thread.*


Forget the shop, just go ahead and post the pics of the inside of your house. That's where all this is going anyway so let's just get to it :whistling2:.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *You do not want me to participate in this thread.*


You know we are all waiting like kids on christmas too see what you bring to this thread.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

:laughing: Faucet room


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> :laughing: Faucet room


I hope you own some Delta stock. They should name a faucet after you.:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> :laughing: Faucet room


Looks like TM has been on E-Bay taking advantage of California and Vermont going Lead Free... :thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the cleanest of the 4 buildings at my facility:blink:

Housekeeping is not a priority. I know where everything is. I'll let the auctioneer figure it out when I'm dead:yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

there is a ghost in the upper right corner in TM's picture


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's the ghost of Delta's Past.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like smoke from the cigarette in his right hand while he's holding the camera. But sure........



house plumber said:


> there is a ghost in the upper right corner in TM's picture


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

It's his ghost, smoking! How ironic


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Matt said:


> This is the cleanest of the 4 buildings at my facility:blink:
> 
> Housekeeping is not a priority. I know where everything is. I'll let the auctioneer figure it out when I'm dead:yes:


 
My poor wife is gonna need an auctioneer, too!

And several big ass dumpsters.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Naw. that's his smoke he's holding while taking the pic.:thumbsup:



house plumber said:


> there is a ghost in the upper right corner in TM's picture


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to trash it yet, but I'll be moving into this place in about a week maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like the perfect shop for you.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's awesome! Are you getting the whole thing or just part of it?







Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I took some pics of my trashed shop for you guys to laugh at. :thumbup: The first three are stitched panoramas done with Hugin, so there is some distortion.

View from the front.








View from front - about halfway in.








View from the back looking out.








Scrap copper clogging the hallway, looking out.








Scrap copper hallway from the outside looking in.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*futzs, pretty messey*

you really need to go tothe junk yard...

you got a couple grand in brass and copper in that mess


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Futz is the current leader...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm splitting it with a friend of mine who has a metal fabrication business. Even splitting the place it's way more than I need. At $500 a month though it's worth having my house back.



rocksteady said:


> That's awesome! Are you getting the whole thing or just part of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I still think I should win just on shear volume of crap.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> I still think I should win just on shear volume of crap.


Maybe but Futz has got you on ratio of crap to space. If you could up your c:s ratio then you'd own the title for sure.






Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Maybe but Futz has got you on ratio of crap to space. If you could up your c:s ratio then you'd own the title for sure.


Yes, and Matt, you need to fill those nice clear walkways with slumping heaps of cardboard boxes and 5 gallon buckets full of fittings and used shower bases and old ladders and engine stands and power tools and floor jacks and stuff. :laughing::laughing::jester:Some heaps of scrap copper that can snag you as you walk by and collapse on you would be a nice touch too. And don't forget to fill at least one third of your shop with useless crap and cardboard so you can never use it, let alone even see it. :laughing::jester:

Post some nice big clear photos when you're done. :jester:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I been holding back, but I cant. You all say your shop is a mess? Have a look see here!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Bill said:


> OK, I been holding back, but I cant. You all say your shop is a mess? Have a look see here!


Ooooohh, that's ugly.  Is that your actual shop? Looks more like a (forgotten) storage shed out back. :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think Bill's holding pole position at this point.:scooter:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Bill said:


> OK, I been holding back, but I cant. You all say your shop is a mess? Have a look see here!


So how much do you want for that Price Pfister Verve escutcheon?

Mark


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Did hurricane Katrina, hit Farmville Va., too?:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well that's what I get for counting my chickens before they're hatched. Deal fell thru on the shop. 



Protech said:


> I haven't had a chance to trash it yet, but I'll be moving into this place in about a week maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> Did hurricane Katrina, hit Farmville Va., too?:laughing:


Believe it or not I know where everything is:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

futz said:


> Ooooohh, that's ugly.  Is that your actual shop? Looks more like a (forgotten) storage shed out back. :whistling2:


Thats my storage shed. The tin roof blew off and I have not gotten around to fixing it yet


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Well that's what I get for counting my chickens before they're hatched. Deal fell thru on the shop.


You'll find another deal...

Plenty of empty buildings around and probably a lot more to come...

Maybe even better deals...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> Well that's what I get for counting my chickens before they're hatched. Deal fell thru on the shop.



Count it as a blessing. You never know what is going to come up better.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I was married to Futz. Everyday when he left for work I would hit the scrap pile and cash in. He would never miss it. :laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I wish I was married to Futz. Everyday when he left for work I would hit the scrap pile and cash in. He would never miss it. :laughing:


I once had a slimy little bastard apprentice that did just that. And I didn't miss it, for quite a while. Finally fired the thieving sumbitch.

Just one more of the many reasons I don't hire anyone anymore.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I wish I was married to Futz. Everyday when he left for work I would hit the scrap pile and cash in. He would never miss it. :laughing:


Well, move on up there, Canada recognizes same sex marriage.:laughing:


Nevermind, I just realized that PlumbCrazy is a women. So you can do it anywhere.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, move on up there, Canada recognizes same sex marriage.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I just realized that PlumbCrazy is a women. So you can do it anywhere.


I guess that means the will just get married in Utah.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just moved in so things are just kinda thrown in there.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is that a solar panel on top of your truck?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep. It runs the laptop and the refrigerator/freezer. 



ChrisConnor said:


> Is that a solar panel on top of your truck?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> Yep. It runs the laptop and the refrigerator/freezer.


Don't you know that you cannot do that. That truck is too big for the road and you will break it off on tree branches, you shoulda bought a van instead.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:laughing:



ChrisConnor said:


> Don't you know that you cannot do that. That truck is too big for the road and you will break it off on tree branches, you shoulda bought a van instead.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

This is about typical for our shop, the totes of mud are from a meter leak at a bank that my boss fixed, If I would have brought these back to the shop and left them sitting there, I would have gotten in trouble:laughing:


----------

